# Mihawk vs Vista



## Magentabeard (Jan 2, 2014)

Mihawk is going all out and his only goal is to kill Vista
Vista is as bloodlusted as when he attacked Akainu

How long does Vista last here? Could he get one shotted if Mihawk swung his sword as hard as he could?
Or are the results the same as their marineford battle?

Scenario 2: Mihawk vs Vista and Jozu


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Mihawk is banned

2. Both are nigh featless

3. This match has been done a million times. Mihawk mid diff


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 2, 2014)

They are basically on same level of skill, but Mihawk has superior sword so he should win in very, very long and very difficult fight.
50,5/49,5 in Mihawks favor.


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 2, 2014)

2 sword > 1 long sword . u do the math


----------



## tanman (Jan 2, 2014)

Vista has two feats to his name and the hype of being a commander.
Mihawk has ten or so feats plus the hype of being WSS.
Mihawk, mid diff.

Vista and Jozu take Mihawk down.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree with Messi.
Vista is obviously the superior one here. 
There is a reason he has two swords.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 2, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> 2 sword > 1 long sword . u do the math


Zoro > Mihawk
Zoro > Law
Zoro > Shanks
Zoro > Fuji

Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Jan 2, 2014)

Sc1: Mihawk

Sc2: Toss up. If this were Marco & Vista vs Mihawk i'd go with the commanders without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 2, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Zoro > Mihawk
> Zoro > Law
> Zoro > Shanks
> Zoro > Fuji
> ...



You forgot one.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jan 2, 2014)

lolHachi

Hyouzou ftw


----------



## RF (Jan 2, 2014)

Mihawk would win the first scenario pretty comfortably if he were to go all-out. Vista would entertain him for a while, but I don't see him pushing him a lot at all. Mihawk mid difficulty.

Jozu and Vista however, would win. Both of them are good match-ups against him - cutting Jozu should be a nightmare for any swordsman and should require quite a bit of concentration on Mihawk's part and Jozu's skill, speed and haki would make that _extremely_ hard. Throwing Vista into the equation should be way too much to handle.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2014)

Geuys, gueys, 

We all know that Onigumo is the WSS


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Yes.   OT: Mihawk wins mid diff.


----------



## cry77 (Jan 2, 2014)

mihawk high diff


----------



## Zeus. (Jan 2, 2014)

Sc1 : Mihawk with ease (He was paying attention to luffy while clashing with vista)

Sc2: Mihawk with mid-diff. 

Mihawk is hyped to be a top tier, while vista together with marco failed to harm akainu -.-


----------



## Law Shambles (Jan 2, 2014)

Mohawk wins but it will but nothing less than hard difficulty, both have hype. Mihawk the wss and Vista the strongest swordsman on the strongest crew. Mihawk even said any swordsman should know him. 
Mihawk takes it but takes heavy damage. There's no way in hell he's one shotting any of the commanders


----------



## trance (Jan 5, 2014)

Mihawk beats Vista handily.


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2014)

cry77 said:


> mihawk high diff



Has TMF brain-washed you this badly?


----------



## cry77 (Jan 5, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Has TMF brain-washed you this badly?


So you're thinking that this:



Vista being strongest swordsman from the strongest crew in the world.
Mihawk instantly recognizing said swordsman and claiming anyone who DOESNT know him is an idiot.
Said swordsman is holding off Mihawk who previously had an interest in luffy. (deny it or not, but Vistas mission was to make sure Luffy survived, not to beat Mihawk. And did Luffy survive his encounter with Mihawk? *Case closed*)
Mihawk and Vista are fighting on even ground for more than a full chapter.
Vista and Mihawk BOTH manage to get "a point in their favor" proving a certain degree of equality
MIHAWK (not vista) proposing to STOP the match instead of just ending it. (If Mihawk was capable of actually low-diffing vista he would just swat him aside instead of ending the match like a bitch)
You're thinking this constitutes anything LESS than high diff?
And let me guess, you're probably just going to say:


Hurr durr Mihawk is WSS and thus NO ONE can come even close to him. 
Mihawk was not fighting seriously (which may or may not be true but for this argument to have any hold you will of course need to prove that Vista actually WAS taking it seriously, and if you cannot do that then this argument has no basis).
But please, bro. Enlighting me in how the manga has been portraying Vista as an insignificant ant compared to the almighty Mihawk.


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't read any of that, baring the bottom. 

I actually wasn't going to say that... I've never resorted to that argument when talking about Mihawk. 

I just feel that someone who can push Mihawk to High diff should be able to phase an Admiral (With the help of someone even stronger than him )

I put Mihawk on the same pedestal as Admirals...


----------



## cry77 (Jan 5, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Didn't read any of that, baring the bottom.
> 
> I actually wasn't going to say that... I've never resorted to that argument when talking about Mihawk.
> 
> ...


I have said multiple times that there are too many unknown factors regarding haki and logias to be sure as to why Akainu was unphased.

My personal theory is that Aces death wavered their willpower (and thus their haki) to a degree that he was unable to muster up a strong enough haki to harm akainu.

Remember that one can have all the strenght and skill in the world but before a logia you're not doing shit without haki, and this is an issue vista never will face against Mihawk.


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2014)

cry77 said:


> I have said multiple times that there are too many unknown factors regarding haki and logias to be sure as to why Akainu was unphased.
> 
> My personal theory is that Aces death wavered their willpower (and thus their haki) to a degree that he was unable to muster up a strong enough haki to harm akainu.
> 
> Remember that one can have all the strenght and skill in the world but before a logia you're not doing shit without haki, and this is an issue vista never will face against Mihawk.



Well, sure, Vista won't have to bypass any Logia-ability when fighting Mihawk, but Haki, nevertheless, plays a big role. 

Considering that, to a Top-Notch fighter like Mihawk, Haki is a great power-boost, Vista won't be able to give him a high diff fight when his is lacking. 

And having seen Ace die could have made his willpower even stronger, for all we know. 

I won't say Mihawk won't have to try or whatever, but I just don't see it being a High diff fight. 

Something like Zoro vs. Kaku.


----------



## RF (Jan 5, 2014)

Mihawk is on par with Shanks. Vista is not giving him a high-diff fight. Mid-diff seems fine and appropriate considering Vista's position in Whitebeard's crew.


----------



## cry77 (Jan 5, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Well, sure, Vista won't have to bypass any Logia-ability when fighting Mihawk, but Haki, nevertheless, plays a big role.
> 
> Considering that, to a Top-Notch fighter like Mihawk, Haki is a great power-boost, Vista won't be able to give him a high diff fight when his is lacking.
> 
> ...



does that face look like the face of a determined killer only set on revenge?
He was clearly completely out of his mind and was in no condition to muster any amount of will power. This is not the version who will be fighting mihawk in this thread so your points have no basis in this match.

And yes, his will power COULD have become stronger, and as a matter of fact I think this was what happened with Whitebeard here  

WB hit Akainu with his haki, which oddly enough he had been unable to do so for the rest of the war but it is likely he, as you said, got a willpower boost by seeing ace die.

However, people react differetly and Vistas face clearly has a completely different expression than that of WB.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 5, 2014)

^cry does have a point but this is a double edged sword. WB after seeing Ace die was able to flow his haki properly while Marco and Vista didn't. That's the part where it changes. I dont' know why they wouldn't want to kill Akainu unless they're huge pussies. (which wouldnt' surprise me tbh)


----------



## tanman (Jan 5, 2014)

cry77 said:


> So you're thinking that this:
> Vista being strongest swordsman from the strongest crew in the world.



Not confirmed to be the strongest crew in the world. Further, it's not as if Vista is even the strongest swordsman out of all the Yonkou crews just that particular crew. We've already seen various pirate crews without any swordsman at all meaning _their_ strongest swordsman is probably a fodder. Swordsmanship is a fighting style not a resident requirement of a crew. Thus, this hype means little to nothing.



cry77 said:


> Mihawk instantly recognizing said swordsman and claiming anyone who DOESNT know him is an idiot.



This is true. But he shares that level of infamy with people like Crocodile, Rob Lucci, and Luffy. There are likely a hundred or so "must know" pirates that go from the top of the food chain to the bottom power level wise. It's more to do with what you've done and what group you're a part of than it has to do with your strength.





cry77 said:


> Said swordsman is holding off Mihawk who previously had an interest in luffy. (deny it or not, but Vistas mission was to make sure Luffy survived, not to beat Mihawk. And did Luffy survive his encounter with Mihawk? *Case closed*)



This is true. Whitebeard's commanders immediately targeted the strongest opponents they could find in order to mitigate the loss of their fodder. This doesn't bring particularly great hype to Vista, though. If we were talking about Vista targeting someone taking a very active part in the war like Aokiji or Akainu and actual having panel time holding them off, then I'd be singing a different tune.




cry77 said:


> Mihawk and Vista are fighting on even ground for more than a full chapter.



A chapter was a very short amount of time during Marineford. 



cry77 said:


> Vista and Mihawk BOTH manage to get "a point in their favor" proving a certain degree of equality



Yes, but we don't actually know what those points are. That's the problem. 
We have no way of gauging of their mentalities. The fight was small scaled. Neither of them took damage. There's just not much of substance here. 

Vista's line makes it only marginally more significant than the many clashes we saw in Marineford between weaker characters and vastly stronger characters. Vista's suggestion that he was doing well against Mihawk makes it a little more impressive, but we start with a pretty low opinion of Vista considering the wonky match-ups we saw at Marineford. Can you honestly justify that high difficulty rating based on Vista's feats and portrayal compared to Mihawk's feats and portrayal? If Oda wanted Vista to look that powerful, why didn't he just do it. Oda has never been sparing with his use of panel space.



cry77 said:


> [*]MIHAWK (not vista) proposing to STOP the match instead of just ending it. (If Mihawk was capable of actually low-diffing vista he would just swat him aside instead of ending the match like a bitch)



The counterargument is of course that Vista had no leverage to propose an end.to their fight. I by no means think that Mihawk could merely swat Vista aside, but I'm also of the opinion that characters that are often labeled "high tiers" (Ace, Luffy, Jinbe, Yami Blackbeard) would not merely be swatted away by Mihawk. They might be low diffed, but it's more about using very little of his power than simply swatting those people away. And I think that was the case with Mihawk v. Vista. Mihawk was using very little of his power. The scale of the match and the lack of damage backs up my theory.




cry77 said:


> [/LIST]
> You're thinking this constitutes anything LESS than high diff?
> And let me guess, you're probably just going to say:



Luffy v. Sanji is about high difficulty, right? Do you think that a fight lasting a minute warrants that level of closeness. It's a matter of evidence. You and I have very little evidence because Vista had essentially no panel time. But a lack of evidence does favor the side of those who place a character's power lower than those who place a character's power higher.


To clarify, I don't give a horse's ass about Mihawk. I think he's hugely overrated, but I also think that there's a great dearth of evidence that Vista could come close to matching the little feats that Mihawk does have.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 5, 2014)

vs Vista: Mihawk wins low-mid diff.
vs Jozu+Vista: Mihawk wins high diff.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 5, 2014)

Mihawk slices and dices here. Low medium difficulty I suspect.


Vs Jozu and Vista, he takes it high difficulty. 




cry77 said:


> Vista being strongest swordsman from the strongest crew in the world.



In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 5, 2014)

^ Great metaphor Boss. Being the strongest swordsman in WB's crew doesn't meant too much when you're trash compared to your captain.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jan 5, 2014)

_Mihawk said that *he* would be a fool not to know who Vista is. In their short skirmish each got a hit in after Mihawk basically admitted that he would be a fool to underestimate Vista. Neither of them suffered greatly from the attack the other managed to land and Mihawk considered it would be better for them to end the fight as a draw. I see no reason to consider Mihawk would take it with less than rather high difficulty. If you add Jozu the duo wins. Aokiji was a bad match-up for Jozu but Mihawk is a rather good one and his diamond defense already was hyped through Mihawks slash. Considering he should have rather good teamwork with Vista and Vista is strong enough to have Mihawk focus him both of them would be to much and Hawkeye should eventually get overwhelmed._


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 5, 2014)

s1) Mihawk with *mid / mid-high* diff
s2) Mihawk with *extreme* diff because Jozu is a good matchup against a SM but they still rather lose.
 Mihawk would defeat Jozu mid-high diff individually, adding Vista in there would be a toss up.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 5, 2014)

Knowing who the one strong swordsman on the WSM's crew isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it will be tight between Mihawk and Vista I don't think Jozu will make much difference in a fight like this. So I think Mihawk wins both Hard-diff SC1 and Very-hard -SC2 but only because he has to dodge Vista while smashing Jozu. 

The thing at Marineford convinced me that Jozu isn't quite on the Mihawk or Vista Level but also that he's not good for those sort of fights.

[youtube]DkAfAQ6S_Mo[/youtube]

Skip to like 1:18 and you will know what I mean. What I am getting at is that Jozu really struggled doing that. Mihawk did that like one handed sort of thing effortlessly it's a shockwave attack.


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 5, 2014)

BashFace said:


> I think it will be tight between Mihawk and Vista I don't think Jozu will make much difference in a fight like this. So I think Mihawk wins both Hard-diff SC1 and Very-hard -SC2 but only because he has to dodge Vista while smashing Jozu.
> 
> The thing at Marineford convinced me that Jozu isn't quite on the Mihawk or Vista Level but also that he's not good for those sort of fights.
> 
> ...



I'd be careful what you say, using anime as evidence will get you destroyed. 

Also, Jozu is widely accepted as Vista's superior.


----------



## cry77 (Jan 5, 2014)

BashFace said:


> I think it will be tight between Mihawk and Vista I don't think Jozu will make much difference in a fight like this. So I think Mihawk wins both Hard-diff SC1 and Very-hard -SC2 but only because he has to dodge Vista while smashing Jozu.
> 
> The thing at Marineford convinced me that Jozu isn't quite on the Mihawk or Vista Level but also that he's not good for those sort of fights.
> 
> ...



Jozu didnt struggle with jack shit, he dealt with that no problem


----------



## Orca (Jan 5, 2014)

It's obvious bashface is trolling.

The anime exaggerated it a bit but jozu handled the slash handily.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bashface is secretly someone else


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 6, 2014)

s1 Vista prob wont get one shotted (not with what we saw from Mihawk yet). He goes down pushing Mihawk to the higher end of mid diff maybe even to high diff.

s2 Vista and Jozu beat Mihawk around high diff maybe mid.


----------

